# BOSS smarthitch II help!!



## Kevinl (Dec 6, 2009)

I jsut bought a F250 with the BOSS smarthitch II, trying to put it back on, the smarthitch switch does not work, but I can not manually push the light frame up in the normal position! Evrything else seems ok, the plow can swing either way, just can not push up to connect the pins! Any suggestions?


----------



## SnowplowingLady (Nov 23, 2009)

*Check all power going to all plugs*



Kevinl;891163 said:


> I jsut bought a F250 with the BOSS smarthitch II, trying to put it back on, the smarthitch switch does not work, but I can not manually push the light frame up in the normal position! Evrything else seems ok, the plow can swing either way, just can not push up to connect the pins! Any suggestions?


Is there power going to The switch does not work? May need to Check the wires on the switch power There? If so may need to replace the switch if there is power.
If no power back track to the power place. Could be a short, Could be a bad plug, Could be a bad connection due to the weather. Has the battery in truck replaced? May have not hooked up all wires.


----------



## phammer1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Kevinl;891163 said:


> I jsut bought a F250 with the BOSS smarthitch II, trying to put it back on, the smarthitch switch does not work, but I can not manually push the light frame up in the normal position! Evrything else seems ok, the plow can swing either way, just can not push up to connect the pins! Any suggestions?


I'm ASSuming that you put the controller in FLOAT? Mine requires that to hook up, you switch the TRUCK/PLOW switch to PLOW, power on the remote control, press the DOWN arrow until the green backlite turns RED (float position) in order to activate the SmartHitch switch on the plow.

If you've already done that, then sorry, out of suggestions for ya!

Good luck, be safe.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

If you already have got the power on and in float,when you hit the switch,is the motor at least coming on but not raising the tower? Mine has been problematic lately also--if I toggle the switch up and down,the tower will eventually raise.The exact cause/root of your problem is best to be handled by B+B.


----------



## OH350Crew (Sep 30, 2009)

I agree with phammer1, make sure the controller is in float.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

If you can't manually push the lift tower up to connect then it's either not in float or you have a poor connection at the bumper plug, because the lower/drop valve isn't open thus not allowing the fluid to escape from the lift cylinder, and thus not allowing the lift tower to be pushed up.

In fact, you can remove the SH toggle entirely and you can still manually attach/detach the plow...as long as the drop/lower valve is open. And for it to be open it has to be in float and the bumper connector plug has to be good.

tuney, yours probably just needs a fresh switch or the connector plug cleaned.


----------



## Kevinl (Dec 6, 2009)

B&B;892671 said:


> If you can't manually push the lift tower up to connect then it's either not in float or you have a poor connection at the bumper plug, because the lower/drop valve isn't open thus not allowing the fluid to escape from the lift cylinder, and thus not allowing the lift tower to be pushed up.
> 
> In fact, you can remove the SH toggle entirely and you can still manually attach/detach the plow...as long as the drop/lower valve is open. And for it to be open it has to be in float and the bumper connector plug has to be good.
> 
> tuney, yours probably just needs a fresh switch or the connector plug cleaned.


Thanks all for the assistance, seems to be the plug on the truck! How can I get the Lower/drop valve to release so I can manually push up the tower?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

B+B already explained it to you.

In fact, you can remove the SH toggle entirely and you can still manually attach/detach the plow...as long as the drop/lower valve is open. And for it to be open it has to be in float and the bumper connector plug has to be good


----------



## Kevinl (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks, I wasn't sure what to do if my plug is defective, I'll give it a try tomorrow am....


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Kevinl;934058 said:


> Thanks, I wasn't sure what to do if my plug is defective, I'll give it a try tomorrow am....


If you just need to get it on the truck due to a dead pin in the bumper plug, pull the pump cover off and run a 12V jumper wire to the valve coils with the orange and the white wire, these are you lift and lower coils. Hot wiring these free's up the lift cylinder for manual movement. Then just push the lift tower up manually.

You can even run your jumpers right to the plow side bumper plug if you have the pin out diagram handy. Which now you do.


----------

